# Question for Class Project



## macjm (May 18, 2011)

Hi,

I am a High School Junior writing a research paper, I am very involved in my High School's stage crew (as the head lighting designer). I am writing my paper on theater technology and safety (specifically how old technology, being outdated, can be dangerous, this includes methods of constructing the theater, for example the use of Asbestos to fireproof). The topic covers not only safety concerns in construction but the running of a show (pyrotechnics, electricity for lights, old cable runs, etc.) Iam really looking for the evolution of technology (for example wooden catwalks used to be allowed in building code, what is now required?) Anything that relates to theatre tech and design.

If you can think of any resource that I can use on this paper it would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## DuckJordan (May 18, 2011)

macjm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a High School Junior writing a research paper, I am very involved in my High School's stage crew (as the head lighting designer). I am writing my paper on theater technology and safety (specifically how old technology, being outdated, can be dangerous, this includes methods of constructing the theater, for example the use of Asbestos to fireproof). The topic covers not only safety concerns in construction but the running of a show (pyrotechnics, electricity for lights, old cable runs, etc.) Iam really looking for the evolution of technology (for example wooden catwalks used to be allowed in building code, what is now required?) Anything that relates to theatre tech and design.
> 
> ...



There is quite a bit on here about safety practices involved in theater. I would also try.... Oh wait I can't speak his name...

I'm sure... that there is someone here that should be able to...

Well other than that there is an amazing video for safe practices in the theater, I watched it as a high schooler and then at college for Tech 1.


----------



## cdub260 (May 19, 2011)

Just a word of caution with this subject; old and outdated does not equal dangerous. More often than not, it's a lack of proper maintenance that makes old equipment dangerous. I've got lights in my inventory that are a good thirty years older than I am. These lights are in excellent condition and have given more than 70 years of good service. As long as they are properly maintained, they could easily see another thirty years of service. If I retire this equipment, it will be because newer technology is more efficient, not because these old lights are dangerous.

Unlike many other industries, the theatre world tends to measure the life of its equipment in decades rather than years. The reasons for this are many, but a lack of funding is the main reason in most venues. It usually costs a lot less to keep the old equipment running than it does to buy new. My inventory is a mix of new and old. I actually have a budget for the purchase of new equipment, but I take pride in the fact that most of my older equipment is in better working condition now than it was when it was new.

Now, having said all that, sometimes age alone IS sufficient reason to replace a system or part of a system. After a recent inspection of the rigging in my venue, we were advised to replace all the lift lines in the system because they are older than the manufacturer's recommended period of use. These lines will be replaced in the fall. Are they dangerous now? No. But they will eventually become dangerous if we ignore the recommendation of the rigging inspector. We are not upgrading our rigging to a more modern system. We are simply doing basic maintenance. By doing so, we will extend the useful life and safe operation of the system.


----------



## museav (May 19, 2011)

That sounds like an interesting topic, but consider that much of the evolution of safety and technology in theatres is driven by other changes. Construction materials and methods may change to improve safety but they are also greatly driven to evolve due to changes in the materials and resources available and especially by the related costs. In addition, many changes may effect theatres in specific ways but that is simply a reflection of how much broader changes specifically affect theatres. For example, changes regarding the use of wood and asbestos are not limited to theatres and some of the same issues affect virtually every type of space and construction. The very same related issues that have been relevant in theatre renovation/adaptive reuse/restoration in which I've been involved have also been part of similar projects for academic buildings, corporate facilities and even residential spaces.

I think that what actually drives many changes in technology in theatres is the audience's evolving expectations and competition. People are exposed to newer, more capable and more prevalent technology every day and it has become an increasing component of daily life. And thus people increasingly expect performances and venues to use and reflect current technology. At the same time, many venues and performances have to compete with others. I've worked several times over the years with a major venue for whom technical changes are driven by what they have to do in order to maintain their being the premiere venue in the area and to keep from losing desirable events to other venues. So while many changes may indeed improve safety, that may not be the, or at least not the only, cause for the changes.

And that isn't even getting into how the legal system and liability have caused many changes. Or the evolving general views of society and changing social mores.

Maybe the evolution of theatre technology and safety as a reflection of more general changes in technology, construction and society in general would be a good approach.


----------



## MNicolai (May 19, 2011)

If you want to focus on a specific moment that changed safety in the industry as we know it, take a look at what happened at The Station Nightclub Fire.

It's not _the_ worst fire in an assembly space, but it's certainly near the top of the list. It's a prime example of how a couple of mistakes can quickly create a catastrophe.

Things that made the fire particularly devastating, many of which have had large effects on fire/building/life-safety codes:

1) No sprinkler system was installed (which was not required by fire code for that space, but studies afterward showed that the fire wouldn't have killed anyone had a fire suppression system been installed)
2) The material that caught fire was used to acoustically treat the stage area, which should never have been installed in the first place.
3) The pyro was set too high for the height of the ceiling in that room (and the venue claimed they didn't know pyro was being used in advance)
4) Smoke became so thick in such a short amount of time that people were unable to find their way towards exits.
5) Bodies were piled up more than a couple feet high in the front doorway because people were trampled while headed for the exit they came in through.
6) EMS crews were able to arrive on site within a few minutes, but were unable to get anywhere near the building until the cars, trucks, and tour bus were moved out of the way, so precious time was lost rolling out fire hoses between cars.

The video of the fire is both amazing and terrifying. Someone was there that night ironically filming a segment on nightclub safety and caught the ignition and evacuation on tape; while the fire was tragic, the video has been incredibly valuable in that it has/will save countless lives in years to come from the research and changes in codes that have followed because of it. Many people, including myself, never understood how quickly a fire could propagate until watching that video -- it could be argued even that though firefighters arrived on site 4min 27sec after ignition, it was already too late for anyone who was still in the building. By the time firefighters arrived, it was not even possible for them to enter the structure to perform rescues because the fire was so intense.

The litigation that followed was vicious. The cameraman's news station was sued for $30 million because it's claimed he impeded the evacuation by continuing to film, although the video shows him moving towards the exit just was quickly as everybody else was. JBL paid out $815k in a settlement because a civil suit accused them of having a role in the fire by using flammable foam inside of their speakers (though by the time this foam had caught fire, anyone who was going to die was already dead). The trucking company supplying the tour bus settled for $500k for assisting in the transportation of the pyro.

All of that said, there was an enormous amount of support from victims' families to have the tour manager released on parole (he had pled guilty to 100 counts of involuntary manslaughter and did a stint in prison). The judge who initially sentenced the tour manager said this, "The greatest sentence that can be imposed on you has been imposed on you by yourself."

If you're interested in seeing the video, it's been pulled off of YouTube and I've been unable to find it in its entirety anywhere else, but luckily I have the full video saved to my hard drive (I show it to high school technicians as a demonstration of how quickly a situation can go from normal to catastrophic, and what it's like to hear people scream for their lives as a result of the reckless actions of a couple people). If you (or anyone else for that matter) want to see it, send me a PM.

Might not be what you were thinking about for your project, but it's an interesting topic nonetheless that sets precedence for a lot of changes in fire and life safety codes for assemblies (theatres, churches, arenas, etc.) that have been made in the last several years.


----------



## museav (May 19, 2011)

There's a lot more to The Station fire, such as that the reporter there for the story on nightclub safety was apparently an investor in the club. Or that the venue changed occupancy classifications when it was converted from a restaurant to a nightclub, which should have necessitated changes such as adding a sprinkler system, but this was apparently missed by local inspectors. Compounding the tragedy is that it seems that in many ways the people probably most responsible seemed to display the least guilt and received the lightest penalties, for example the club owners apparently paid out less in civil suit settlements than JBL even though the club owners pleaded no contest to 200 counts of involuntary manslaughter.

However, probably most relevant in terms of affecting theatre design and construction or related building codes are the 1876 Brooklyn Theater fire, the 1903 Iroquois Theater fire (the worst and probably most significant US theatre fire), the 1908 Rhoads Opera House fire and the 1942 Cocoanut Grove fire.


----------



## macjm (May 26, 2011)

Where can I find a copy of union codes? I am looking for things such as procedures for using ladders, hanging a light, using a saw, etc.

Thanks


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 27, 2011)

Each local union will have it's own bylaws. However, if you are looking for safety procedures on the use of ladders, you can check your local OSHA regulations. The tools will most likely follow the manufacturers guidelines. As for hanging a light, I am assuming that you are looking for procedure of the steps to follow? That may differ depending on the venue since accessing lighting positions or variations of the rigging system can dictate how a hang is completed. You are unlikely to find any of this within the basic union "rules".


----------

